
Ask HN: Do companies actively hire self-taught/bootcamp developers? - petesivak
When companies hire developers, do they look at self-taught&#x2F;bootcamp devs as a benefit or a liability?
======
mattbillenstein
My data is small and dated, but the bootcamp devs we put through the normal
interview process did not come close to passing. They had only went skin deep
on a bunch of different stuff -- probing further into any specific area
usually brought more questions than answers.

